# Friend got a Cub Cadet, need help on ID'ing



## BassMasterCHS (Mar 31, 2011)

Here's some pictures. Previous owner painted it red. It was going to be junked but he got it for free.




























It runs great. It has a 8HP Kohler in it right now.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nicely done and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome.Bye
Looks like around 100 model..70 model


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Looks in great shape for its age - the 'trailer tires' on the back look a lil strange tho. Best of all was the free bit.


----------



## CRussell (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice save. Too nice a tractor to go to the junk pile. Might be an "Original". It doesn't have the original motor due to having a starter/ alternater instead of a starter/ generator. There is a web sight that has a lot of parts for Cubs you should see.

Cub Cadet Parts 3 Point Category 0 982T 982.8 1650-4 782


----------



## BassMasterCHS (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for the input everyone. He's done a few more things to it, and I have a few better photos. Still haven't gotten the exact year or model number down.


----------



## wham (Apr 8, 2011)

You have an "Original" Cub Cadet . Somewhere on the right side of the transmission housing back behind the right foot board there will be a number that is stamped into the housing rather than embossed . That will be your "serial number" that will tell you what year it is . Nice looking Original, even with the "mods" ! 

Tim H.


----------



## wham (Apr 8, 2011)

Here's a little more info: International Cub Cadet serial number 501 - 65457 1960 - 1963 . 
With 501 to 23,674 being a 1961 Model (actually some of the "500" series were prototypes built in 1960) .
23,675 to 49,845 are 1962 models and 49846 to 73,874 are 63 models .


----------



## 1961cuboriginal (Sep 7, 2014)

That's a sixties cub original


----------



## 1961cuboriginal (Sep 7, 2014)

Is the engine k161


----------

